# Bobby Lasley Vs.... Wes Sims



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

The latest opponent proposed for Bobby Lashley (4-0) at Strikeforce: Miami is Wes Sims (22-12-1dr-2nc).

Sims recently appeared on The Ultimate Fighter, where he lost in the first round.

Strikeforce officials are hoping to get the fight approved by the end of the week. Strikeforce: Miami takes place on January 30th.



**************

Own Thoughts -

I hope Lasley loses to a dude that just got subed in the first round by UFN jobber lol



Should be an easy win for Lashley


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Meh, they Strikeforce has made it prety clear wit there last two choices of opponents that they have no interest in finding a remotley legitimate opponent., odds are this is as good as it will get.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

^i agree, kind of a shame though i mean i know bobby lashly is trying to build his way up properly but still give him at least a bit of a challenge


then again sims is the only guy to ever beat frank mir on two seperate occasions so i guess it could be interesting


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Against Frank Mir*

As I recall, he stomped Mir and got DQed the first time and the second time Mir submitted him!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

better opponent then jimmy ambriz and the other can he was supposed to fight.

Lashley by 1st round tko


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Lashley should wreck this dude, and I can't wait. One of the more annoying characters on TUF 10 IMO.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Meh, they Strikeforce has made it prety clear wit there last two choices of opponents that they have no interest in finding a remotley legitimate opponent., odds are this is as good as it will get.


 
I totally agree i think Strikeforce obviously is just trying to get Lashly's name to the mediocre fan and giving him a win. And i think Wes Sims is as big of a name as he is going to get for now.... Even though it will be the biggest walkthrough ever. I hope Lashly makes it interesting knowing how easy this fight will be :confused02:


----------



## crazydave (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll take Sims on this one,, Strikeforce just fucked up,,Sims is light years above Jason Guida!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

its gonna be funny to see Wes Sims get his ribs broken.....


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to see that Strikeforce is gonna push Lashley like EliteXc pushed Kimbo. Put him as a big headliner and feed him cans.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Next they'll have him fight James Thompson, setting up the winner with a "superfight" against Ken Shamrock.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shamrock*

Well Lashley was supposed to face Shamrock originally, so I guess that wouldn't be surprising at all!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Lashley is a joke. His competition has actually declined since he won the decision against Guida.. I had high hopes for him, but his management has 100% BLATANTLY gotten him out of comptitive matchups over and over.

I'm not saying Sims has no ability, but his performance on TUF was one of the worst I've ever seen in the UFC, and I'd be betting he's going to take his paycheque for a quick loss.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

King JLB said:


> Next they'll have him fight James Thompson, setting up the winner with a "superfight" against Ken Shamrock.


LOL

I don't even care I would be down for both of those fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's certainly not an ideal bout, but I give SF credit for doing its best to put forth fairly competitive contests. We can certainly label this one a 'botch-fest,' but I suspect that Lashley's next proposed bout inside the cage will be a much more appropriate one. Here's hoping, anyway, because the man is certainly ready to take a step up in competition.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's certainly not an ideal bout, but I give SF credit for doing its best to put forth fairly competitive contests. We can certainly label this one a 'botch-fest,' but I suspect that Lashley's next proposed bout inside the cage will be a much more appropriate one. Here's hoping, anyway, because the man is certainly ready to take a step up in competition.


I disagree with your first point. The rumor for his original opponent was Shane Del Rosario, but that was way to dangerous of a fight for a potential cash cow like Lashely. They are now putting Lashley in there with a D level fighter that people have heard of. I expect that is what his next fight will be as well. After that he will probably get one or two middle of the road guys like Del Rosario and maybe Aaron Rosa, then they will start hyping him for a fight with Fedor. Just my guess anyhow.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

snooze fest.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

At least Sims is funny

LOL


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

This fight will probably last about 1 minute, Lashley winning by gnp..


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

bobby lashely will win by goomba likeness in round one....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

fightpragmatist said:


> bobby lashely will win by goomba likeness in round one....


LMFAO


Bobby Lashley defeats Wes Sims via Submission (Goomba Likeness).


That's the funniest thought ever to me. haha


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wes Sims is one of my "guilty pleasure" fighters cause he's off his rocker, so I kinda like this fight.....


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

At least it's a name, I suppose.

Anyway, Lashley by first round TKO. He'll duck under a Sims punch, take him down and beat on him until the referee steps in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gameplan*

Yeah that is probably what is going to happen cause Sims doesn't have much of a ground game as demonstrated by his match in the Ultimate Fighter!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really don't care who's he fighting in January 30th, his last fight was half a year ago, so i'm happy to see fight never the less.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I disagree with your first point. The rumor for his original opponent was Shane Del Rosario, but that was way to dangerous of a fight for a potential cash cow like Lashely. They are now putting Lashley in there with a D level fighter that people have heard of. I expect that is what his next fight will be as well. After that he will probably get one or two middle of the road guys like Del Rosario and maybe Aaron Rosa, then they will start hyping him for a fight with Fedor. Just my guess anyhow.



Well from the beginning he said he doesn't want to be like Brock and just run to the UFC and get all the big fights, he said he wanted to fight 3 times every 6 months (Which didn't even come close to happening) and get experience.

Thats why he turned down the Fedor fight with that whole Steroids thing happened in Affliction. He just wants Experience and get his name even more out there, with minimal risk


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Experience*

Yeah, he doesn't want his championship on a platter, he wants to actually earn it! You have the give the guy props!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he doesn't want his championship on a platter, he wants to actually earn it! You have the give the guy props!



Agreed he understands he isn't some pro and he is still doing fake wrestling i remember seeing a add about him fighting in fake wrestling the other day.

So like he said on "Inside MMA" is that when he does fake wrestling he goes back to his camp and trains only mma for months then does a fight. I also said he was only going to focus on mma for awhile but he went right back to the fake shit...:sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fake*

At some point he is going to realize that he can't keep going back and forth and just concentrate on MMA full time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he doesn't want his championship on a platter, he wants to actually earn it! You have the give the guy props!


He isn't gonna earn it until he actually starts fighting guys who are considered legitimate, when people look at your records and consider Jason Guida and Bob Sapp the legitimate opponents you may be fighting cans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cans*

Well they are a start, maybe after this fight he can fight someone like Brett Rogers!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well they are a start, maybe after this fight he can fight someone like Brett Rogers!


Yeah if he can really start destroying fighters i would love to see him fight Fedor one day! It will be sick to see Fedor Destroy another freak :thumb03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Freak?*

Are you calling Fedor a freak?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Are you calling Fedor a freak?



Calling Lashley a freak because of his size and strength.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley*

If Lashley is a freak then so is Brock!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> If Lashley is a freak then so is Brock!



How is saying "it will be sick to see Fedor destroy another freak calling him a freak? lol...
And yes he is one lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Freak*

So who was the last one he fought, Hong Man Choi?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So who was the last one he fought, Hong Man Choi?


\
Who Bobby? He never fought Choi.... He fought Bob Sapp after Mike Cook and Jason Guida


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley VS Sapp*

Yes I am well aware of the fact that Bobby Lashley faced Sapp, I'm talking about Fedor's last freak opponent!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yes I am well aware of the fact that Bobby Lashley faced Sapp, I'm talking about Fedor's last freak opponent!



Oh Fedor, yeah unless u want to call Tim Sylvia a freak which i dont see him as one, just not that great....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So who was the last one he fought, Hong Man Choi?


That was Hong Man Choi vs. Jose Canseco


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Choi VS Conseco*

Yeah wasn't that the freakshow of the decade!


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't be so hasty to count out Wes! maybe he's learned a thing or two fighting other bums in the streets under I-55.

I hope Lashley isn't fed cans for much longer, I know he's slightly "new" but I think it's time for him to be challenged.

Lashley first round via TKzzzzzZZZZO



HitOrGetHit said:


> That was Hong Man Choi vs. Jose Canseco


HOLY CRAP I thought this was a joke till I googled it. I can see why I overlooked it.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> As I recall, he stomped Mir and got DQed the first time and the second time Mir submitted him!


I think that Mir won by KO actually.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If Wes Sims really does fight Lashly i would bet 100$ on first round Victory


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

elardo said:


> I think that Mir won by KO actually.


That is correct. In their first meeting, Wes Sims was DQ'd for kicking a downed opponent, and Mir won the second fight by KO.


----------

